
Opposite of what Y teaches us (Single Founders better off) - jxr006
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.inc.com&#x2F;minda-zetlin&#x2F;solo-founders-entrepreneurs-success-nyu-wharton-research.html<p>NYU&#x2F;Penn research shows solo founders have a higher probability of success. So why is Y biased to multiple founders?
======
mimixco
I believe it's because PG is opposed to the idea and HN has inherited that
philosophy.

It's worth pointing out that Thomas Edison, Edwin Land (Polaroid), George
Eastman (Kodak), Nicola Tesla (lots!), and Walt Disney were all single
founders.

------
mdorazio
Completely different datasets here. The research was self-reported data from
surveys sent to Kickstarter "founders" across all categories. Y Combinator
uses actual portfolio data for tech-based startups looking to create large-
scale, $100M+ businesses. Success in the former is largely not going to
predict success in the latter.

